

Feynman: Difference between Mathematics and Physics - redwood
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obCjODeoLVw&feature=share

======
hdivider
_"It's too bad that it has to be mathematics and that mathematics for some
people is hard."_

 _"We cannot...convert this thing to any other language. You have, if you want
to discuss nature, to learn about nature and to appreciate nature. It's
necessary to find out the language she speaks in. She offers her information
in only one form."_

Heh, this rings all too true for me right now. I'm making a game that will try
to make a tiny bit of fairly advanced maths at least basically accessible,
while still being fun to play. (As you might imagine, this isn't exactly an
easy task.)

It really _is_ too bad that, for lots of people, mathematics feels
unapproachable - it would be nice if it were very easy to make people with a
near 100% non-mathematical background see and understand the power and
weirdness of pure mathematics, or the mathematical part of physics.

But it's certainly not easy, which is probably why so many attempts to make
some maths-based subject digestible (e.g. the abundance of 'educational'
games, which are all too often just about arithmetic) just crash and burn, not
least because few people seem to be even _trying_ to figure out how to get
concepts across differently.

